# Vista SuperFetch Funktion



## Johannes7146 (15. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habge gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt und finde viele verschiedene Meinung zu dem Thema:
SuperFetch läd Programme "auf Verdacht" in dem Ram damit sie schneller gestartet werden können!
Damit bleibt der RAM der gerade eigentlich garnicht genutzt wird nicht undgenutzt, sondern bietet Performancesteigerung beim starten von Programmen.
Doch genau diese Funktion bremst wohl das System beim Booten ziemlich aus.

Hier die einstell Möglichkeiten:
0 = Superfetch deaktiviert
1 = nur Anwendungen beschleunigen
2 = nur den Bootvorgang beschleunigen
3 = Bootvorgang und das Starten von Programmen beschleunigen

hier das was ich gefunden hab:

Die Meinung der Dienst sollte ausgeschaltet werden:
http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.ph...etch-ausschalten-und-vista-schneller-starten/

Die Meinung die Einstelltung sollte auf "3" gestellt werden:
http://www.tobbis-blog.de/microsoft...-von-programmen-mit-superfetch-beschleunigen/

Die Meinung die Einstellung sollte auf "2" gestellt werden:
http://www.tutopials.de/windows-vista/superfetch-aktivieren-boot-vorgan-beschleunigen/

kann jemand das ganze irgendwie zusammen fassen?
Ich hätte das ganze jetz so aufgefasst, das diese Funktion das Booten verlangsamt dafür aber der Rechner nachher schneller ist wenn es um das starten von häufig genutzen Programmen geht.
Sodass man sich also entscheiden muss ob man lieber der kürze Bootzeit in anspruchnimmt oder die kurze startzeit seiner liebling programme.

bin mir da aber gerade nicht sicher!
Hat jemand von euch damit evtl nähere Erfahrung?


----------



## darkframe (16. September 2008)

Hi,

also meiner Erfahrung nach wird bei eingeschaltetem Superfetch das Booten mit der Zeit sogar etwas schneller. So richtig bemerkbar macht es sich allerdings erst, wenn man ein Programm gestartet hat, dann irgendwann wieder beendet und noch einmal startet, z.B. weil man irgendetwas vergessen hat.

Beispiel Photoshop CS3:
1. Start ca. 11 Sekunden
Dann wieder geschlossen, AfterEffects gestartet und nach einiger Zeit geschlossen.
2. Start Photoshop: 3 Sekunden

Also ich lasse es bei Einstellung 3. Selbst wenn es Anfangs vielleicht das Booten verlangsamen sollte, ist der Vorteil des schnelleren Programmstarts für mich doch interessanter. Programme starte ich ja öfter als dass ich den Rechner boote. In meinem Fall starte ich ein und dasselbe Programm regelmäßig auch öfters als nur einmal am Tag.


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. September 2008)

ich denke auch das ich die Einstellung auf dem Wert 3 stehen lasse!
Es sei denn es kommen hier noch andere Einwände..


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob es den Bootvorgang beschleunigt, der ist bei mir eh recht schnell.
Aber bei Anwendungen bringt es wirklich einiges, gerade als Beispiel mal das Spiel Spore, welches bei mir sehr lange lädt (also im subjektivem Vergleich zu anderen Anwendungen)
Mach ich es nun zu, öffne es später wieder, geht es um einiges schneller.
Bei anderen Anwendungen wie PS oder 3Ds ist es genauso.

Also ich würde es auf 3 oder 1 lassen/einstellen. Deaktiveren aber nicht.


----------

